# Prüfung Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik



## PeterEF (7 Februar 2007)

Für unseren ersten Azubi als Elektroniker (f.Automatiserungstechnik) steht in wenigen Wochen die Abschlußprüfung Teil 1 an (Zwischenprüfung). Der Vertreter vom Ausbildungsverbund kündigte uns fröhlich an, dafür würden Materialkosten in Höhe von ca. 6000 Euro anfallen (SPS, Elektroteile, Simulationsmodell etc.) Das alles für die Prüfung, nach einer Woche haben wir dann hier eine schicke Anlage, welche Metall- und Plastewürfel sortieren kann (so unser Mann es denn packt, aber da hab ich keine Bedenken). 
Die IHK hat es noch nicht geschafft, die notwendigen Unterlagen herzuschicken, dann weiß ich hoffentlich genaueres. Bis dahin meine Frage: 
Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit sowas als Ausbilder oder als Azubi oder sogar als Prüfer? 
Wie eng sind die Vorgaben hier zu sehen? 

Kein Wunder, das immer mehr kleinere Firmen lieber darauf verzichten, selber auszubilden:sm9:


----------



## vollmi (7 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das immer mehr kleinere Firmen lieber darauf verzichten, selber auszubilden:sm9:



Ich find das interessant wie dies in anderen Ländern gehandhabt wird. 

Bei uns wird die praktische Abschlussprüfung von der Lehrfirma aufgestellt.

Will heissen ich hab meine Prüfung in einem Versuchslabor gemacht und eine Maschine zur Objektprüfung bauen müssen inklusive einer Prüfreihe.

Die Maschine ist jetzt noch in dieser Firma in verwendung.

Die Benotung übernahm dann ein unabhängiger Prüfer der die Schwierigkeit, die Doku usw. bewertete.

Ich finde das system ziemlich gut, da die Aufgewendeten Kosten später direkt der Firma zugute kommen (wenn der Prüfauftrag im Sinne der Firma geplant wird)

mfG René


----------



## PeterEF (7 Februar 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich find das interessant wie dies in anderen Ländern gehandhabt wird.
> 
> Bei uns wird die praktische Abschlussprüfung von der Lehrfirma aufgestellt.


 
Hier ist \\Erde\Deutschland\Thüringen - auf welche Gegend bezieht sich Deine Aussage?


----------



## vollmi (7 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Hier ist \\Erde\Deutschland\Thüringen - auf welche Gegend bezieht sich Deine Aussage?



Sorry bezieht sich auf /Erde/Schweiz/Schaffhausen

Gilt denn deine Aussage nicht für ganz Deutschland?

mfG René


----------



## Rayk (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
die Materialbereitstellungsunterlagen findest du hier:
http://www.stuttgart.ihk24.de/produ...chlusspruefung_Teil_1,_VOs_vom_03.07.2003.jsp
kurz zur Prüfung: Azubi muss im Vorfeld die Anlage aufbauen und programmieren. Zur Prüfung muss er eine Änderung ,Hard-und Software, an der Anlage vornehmen und die geänderte Anlage inbetriebnehmen (Protokolle...)  
Gruß, Rayk


----------



## PeterEF (7 Februar 2007)

@vollmi: ja, überraschenderweise scheint das bundeseinheitlich geregelt

@Rayk: Danke für den Tip. Nette Materialliste:???: , als Trost darf ich wenigstens den SPS-Typ selber aussuchen.

Müssen Maurer eigenlich auch Palette Ziegel und Sack Zement zur Prüfung mitbringen?


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2007)

@PeterEF

Die müssen dem Prüfer ein komplettes Einfamilienhaus hinstellen, nehme ich an. 

Ist ja der Wahnsinn, die Anforderungen.


----------



## HSThomas (7 Februar 2007)

Komisch, als ich diese Prüfung hatte (1. Teil vorletztes, 2. Teil letztes Jahr), da wurde die Hardware von der Berufsschule, bzw. von dem Unternehmen gestellt, in dessen Lehrwerkstatt das ganze statt fand.

Und natürlich blieben die Sachen dann auch in deren Besitz.

Wie soll sich denn bitte eine kleine Firma sowas leisten können? Und wer hat schon mal eben so eine SPS mit passenden Ein- und Ausgangskarten so herumliegen?


Vielleicht war das bei mir anders, weil ich zu den ersten in Schleswig-Holstein gehörte.... bzw. der erste war.. aber irgendwie erscheint es mir als wenig sinnvoll, die Betriebe in solche unkosten zu stürzen, wenn die Hardware doch schon in den Schulen vorhanden ist....


----------



## vollmi (7 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> aber irgendwie erscheint es mir als wenig sinnvoll, die Betriebe in solche unkosten zu stürzen, wenn die Hardware doch schon in den Schulen vorhanden ist....




Vieleicht rechnen eure Politiker schon mit Ebay 

Da ging gestern eine nigelnagelneue 317-2DP für 600 Euro übern Tisch. Und ich habs verpasst :-(

Aendern die Bauteile denn jedes Jahr? Oder kann man die Investition einfach wieder auseinandernehmen und im nächsten Jahr dem nächsten Azubi in die Hand drücken?

mfG René


----------



## HSThomas (7 Februar 2007)

Naja, an der SPS werden die bestimmt nicht viel ändern. Es wird vermutlich jedes Jahr andere Sensoren und Aktoren geben... aber wohl auch nichts so gravierendes, vermute ich.


----------



## Chriz (7 Februar 2007)

hi.

als elektroniker f. automatisierungstechnik kann ich dazu sagen, dass die prüfung jedes jahr "gleich" ist.
also die bauteile können zu 100% in der abschlußprüfung teil 1 und 2 genutzt werden. evtl fallen zusätze wie neuer leuchtmelder taster etc. an.

der prüfungsteil 1 sieht so aus, dass die azubis einen änderungsauftrag bekommen und diesen in der prüfung durchführen müssen.
als beispiel: motor rechtslauf linkslauf (also band vor zurück), auswertung der bauteile ändern, handbetrieb umbauen etc.
wichtig dabei waren noch sicherheitsrelevante sachen wie prüfung nach dinvde 0100

im großen und ganzen ist das eine prüfung die mir damals richtig spaß gemacht hat. (sieht man auch an den noten )

bei der abschlußprüfung teil 2 konnte man bei uns wählen, ob man eine prüfung der ihk nimmt (also wieder das modell), oder einen betrieblichen auftrag bearbeitet.
bei sowas würde ich den betrieblichen auftrag vorziehen.

und immer im hinterkopf behalten, dass der prüfungsteil 1 (also die zwischenprüfung) zu 40% zur endnote zählt 

mfg chriz


----------



## PeterEF (8 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Komisch, als ich diese Prüfung hatte (1. Teil vorletztes, 2. Teil letztes Jahr), da wurde die Hardware von der Berufsschule, bzw. von dem Unternehmen gestellt, in dessen Lehrwerkstatt das ganze statt fand.
> 
> Und natürlich blieben die Sachen dann auch in deren Besitz.


Wir sind neun Leute, haben nie mehr als einen Azubi gleichzeitig und natürlich keine Lehrwerkstatt. Der Ausbildungsbetrieb muß die Sachen stellen und natürlich verbleiben sie hinterher bei uns. Nur was soll ich mit der Anlage zum Würfel sortieren?
Also wird wohl nach der Prüfung alles zerlegt und wenn möglich verwertet - schade um den Aufwand.


----------



## HSThomas (8 Februar 2007)

Ist das nicht vor allem eine ziemlich heftige Investition? Also meine Lehrfirma wäre da nicht zu bereit gewesen, oder nur unter grossen Protesten.

Gerade kleinere Firmen sollten da vielleicht wirklich versuchen, eine Einigung mit den Schulen zu erzielen... die haben ja meistens genug SPSen herumfliegen...


----------



## MSB (8 Februar 2007)

Die SPS ist zwar von den Einzelkosten wahrscheinlich das teuerste,
aber mit Sicherheit das Bauteil was am unproblematischten ist.
Die SPS kann man mit Sicherheit beim nächsten Projekt verwenden.

Das Problem sehe ich eher in diesem ganzen Pneumatikgedöns, den Förderband,
kurz den mechanischen Teilen, die man ja als Elektrobetrieb oder Ing. Büro fast nie mehr verbauen kann.
Da diese meistens vom Maschinenbauer bestellt und verbaut werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Chriz (8 Februar 2007)

hi leute.

es muß nicht das modell komplett gekauft werden.

es reicht aus die sensoren, den zylinder und den motor auf ein lochblech zu schrauben und das modell halt nur schematisch anzudeuten.
bei unserer prüfung war das kein problem.
das band und die ganzen profilleisten etc. kann man sich so sparen, und somit auch erhebliche kosten.

glaube dass das modell wie wir es hatten "nur" ca. 1500 - 2000 euro gekostet hat.
im verhältnis zu dem komplettmodell mit ca. 5000 - 6000 euro doch sehr günstig. 

wenn man die sachen danach wirklich nicht mehr brauchen sollte kann man sie bestimmt mit wenig verlust bei ebay o.ä. verticken.

mfg 
chriz


----------



## David König (13 Januar 2017)

Ich bin selber wieder Le"h"rling, habe die Zwischenprüfung im März und habe hier eine Liste der IHK Sachsen von 2016. Vielleicht hilft Ihnen das.

Allgemein
Die unten abgebildete Materialliste stellt eine grobe Auflistung des verwendeten Materialpools für die nachfolgenden
Prüfungen dar. Die vollständige Bereitstellung der Materialien ist vor der Prüfungsdurchführung zu gewährleisten. Als
Orientierung für den Aufbau des Schaltschranks/Trägersystems der Sortieranlage dienen die Abbildungen auf den
Seiten 7 bis 9 dieses Hefts.
I Teile, die gemäß den nachfolgenden Zeichnungen vormontiert und teilweise vorverdrahtet für 1 bis 5*
Prüflinge bereitgestellt werden müssen:
ACHTUNG: Für den Fall, dass beabsichtigt wird, die Baugruppe SPS außerhalb des Schaltschranks (extern) aufzustellen
und anzuschließen, sind die mit ** versehenen Positionen gesondert zu berücksichtigen.
1. ⊗ 1 Schaltschrank oder anderes Trägersystem (z. B. 600  760 mm) mit Grundplatte und
Befestigungsmaterial
2. ⊗ 1 Hutschiene/Tragschiene gelocht 15  35; ca. 2 m
3.** ⊗ 6 Endwinkel passend zu Pos.-Nrn. 2 und 5; (davon 2 für externe SPS)
4.** ⊗ 5 Abschlussplatte passend zu Pos.-Nrn. 2 und 5; (davon 2 für externe SPS)
5.** ⊗ 69 Doppelstockklemme 2,5 mm2 passend zu Pos.-Nr. 2 betriebsüblich -X1: 25; -X2: 8; -X4: 12
(davon 24 für externe SPS) -X6, -X8
6.** ⊗ 90 Bezeichnungsschild passend zu Pos.-Nr. 5
(davon 48 für externe SPS)
7. ⊗ 4 Verbindungsbrücke passend zu Pos.-Nr. 5; 3  2-polig, 1  3-polig, 1  5-polig
8. ⊗ 1 Stromversorgungseinheit 230/24 V oder 400/24 V, 137 VA mit Gleichrichtung (passend zu -F3) -T1
9.  6 Leitungsschutzschalter betriebsüblich, davon 3  2 A sowie 3  4 A
-F3 (alternativ Motorschutzschalter – Pos.-Nr. 12), -F4 ... -F8
10.  2 Leistungsschütz 4 kW: 24 V DC, 3H, 2Ö, 2S mit Löschglied (1 Reserve) -Q1, -Q2
11.  1 Hilfsschütz 24 V DC, 4Ö, 4S -K0
12.  1 Motorschutzschalter 3  0,25–0,63 A, optional 3  1–1,6 A (mit Hilfskontakt) -F1
13. ⊗ 1 Sicherheits-Schaltgerät 24 V DC (min. 3S), einschl. Pilzdrucktaster  40 mm rastend, -F9
Druckknopf rot  22, einschl. gelbes NOT-HALT-Schild
14. ⊗ 1 Potenzialklemme/Schiene einschl. Befestigungsmaterial oder PE-Reihenklemmen
15. ⊗ 1 SPS mit 24 Eingängen und 24 Ausgängen
16. ⊗ 2 Anschluss für PE mit Befestigungsmaterial gemäß Herstellerangaben (evtl. bauseits vorh.)
17. ⊗ 1 Verdrahtungskanal geschlitzt, 75  25, ca. 3,5 m
18. ⊗ 1 Hauptschalter 25 A, 3-pol.
19.  9 Leuchtdrucktaster weiß (2 Reserve)
(einschließlich Leuchtmittel)
20. ⊗ 3 Drucktaster rot
21.  1 Leuchtdrucktaster blau (einschließlich Leuchtmittel)
22.  4 Leuchtmelder weiß (2 Reserve)
23.  1 Leuchtmelder gelb
24. ⊗ 1 Drucktaster schwarz
25. ⊗ 1 Netzanschluss 3/N/PE ~ 50 Hz, 400 V; 16 A, bestehend aus:
⊗ 1 Verschraubung einschließlich Zugentlastung
⊗ 1 2,5 m H07RN-F 5G2,5
⊗ 1 CEE-Normstecker 3/N/PE ~ 50 Hz, 400 V, 16 A
26.** ⊗ 3 Anbaugehäuse mit Buchseneinsatz 24-polig + PE (2 für externe SPS) -X14; -X16; -X28
27.** ⊗ 2 Anbaugehäuse mit Stifteinsatz 24-polig + PE (externe SPS) -X18; -X26
28.** ⊗ 3 Tüllengehäuse mit Stifteinsatz 24-polig + PE und Verschraubung (2 für externe SPS) -X14; -X16; -X28
29.** ⊗ 3 Tüllengehäuse mit Buchseneinsatz 24-polig + PE und Verschraubung (für externe SPS) -X18; -X24;
-X26
30. ⊗ 2 Anbaugehäuse mit Buchseneinsatz 6-polig + PE 400 V -X10; -X50
31.  2 Tüllengehäuse mit Stifteinsatz 6-polig + PE, 400 V und Verschraubung -X10; -X50
32. ⊗ 40 Beschriftungsschilder für Bauelemente, z. B. Schütze
* abhängig von der Prüfungsorganisation
Details siehe Seite 9
Schaltschrank-Tür
IHK
Arbeitsaufgabe
Standard-Bereitstellungsliste für
den Ausbildungsbetrieb
33. ⊗ 1 Verbindungsschlauch für Schaltschranktür einschl. Befestigungsmat. 700 mm, min.  50 mm
34. ⊗ 30 Kabelbinder
35. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H07V – K 1,5 mm2 schwarz ca. 40 m
36. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H07V – K 1,5 mm2 grüngelb ca. 3 m
37. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H05V – K 0,5 mm2 blau ca. 150 m
38. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H07V – K 2,5 mm2 grüngelb ca. 1 m
39. ⊗ Div. Aderendhülse für 0,5 ... 2,5 mm2 (einfach und doppelt)
40. ⊗ 2 Quetschkabelschuh für 2,5 mm2, passend für PE-Anschluss
41. ⊗ Diverses Befestigungsmaterial
42. ⊗ 1 Spiralband zum Binden von Leitungen zu Kabelbäumen
(Bündelbereich von 5 ... 50 mm) ca. 2,0 m
43. ⊗ 20 Klebeschilder (Türbeschriftung)
44.  10 Blindstopfen schwarz  22 mm
Material in dieser Prüfung
Material im Pool bzw. für jede
nachfolgende Prüfung gleich
33. ⊗ 1 Verbindungsschlauch für Schaltschranktür einschl. Befestigungsmat. 700 mm, min.  50 mm
34. ⊗ 30 Kabelbinder
35. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H07V – K 1,5 mm2 schwarz ca. 40 m
36. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H07V – K 1,5 mm2 grüngelb ca. 3 m
37. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H05V – K 0,5 mm2 blau ca. 150 m
38. ⊗ 1 Kunststoffaderleitung H07V – K 2,5 mm2 grüngelb ca. 1 m
39. ⊗ Div. Aderendhülse für 0,5 ... 2,5 mm2 (einfach und doppelt)
40. ⊗ 2 Quetschkabelschuh für 2,5 mm2, passend für PE-Anschluss
41. ⊗ Diverses Befestigungsmaterial
42. ⊗ 1 Spiralband zum Binden von Leitungen zu Kabelbäumen
(Bündelbereich von 5 ... 50 mm) ca. 2,0 m
43. ⊗ 20 Klebeschilder (Türbeschriftung)
44.  10 Blindstopfen schwarz  22 mm
Material in dieser Prüfung
Material im Pool bzw. für jede
nachfolgende Prüfung gleich





Das sind nur 2 der möglichen Varianten.


----------



## David König (13 Januar 2017)

Als SPS zum üben, aufbauen und Programieren habe ich glücklicher Weise eine gebrauchte SIMATIC 315 bekommen. In den Bildungsinstituten wird meist noch mit der 314er Version gearbeitet.


----------



## vollmi (13 Januar 2017)

Ist dir klar das dieser Thread fast 10 Jahre kein neues Post mehr erfahren hat?

Aber willkommen im Forum.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Januar 2017)

Na ja, vielleicht hat der ursprüngliche Ersteller die Prüfung immer noch nicht bestanden 

Schönes Wochenende zusammen


----------



## Hesse (13 Januar 2017)

Da wollte @David sicher nur mal Testen ob das Forum eine Warnung ausgibt wenn man eine „Leiche“ ausgräbt ….
  Das  ist  wohl nicht so  …. 
  Warum eigentlich nicht? Das sieht man hier ja öfters mal dass dies passiert


----------



## PascalG. (19 Januar 2017)

David KÃ¶nig schrieb:


> Ich bin selber wieder Le"h"rling, habe die Zwischenprüfung im März und habe hier eine Liste der IHK Sachsen von 2016. Vielleicht hilft Ihnen das.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 35481
> ...



Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum (vorhin erst registriert) und ich bin ebenfalls Azubi. Ich habe im März die gleiche Prüfung vor mir und bin schon voll aufgeregt. Momentan kämpfe ich mit Prüfungsangst und versuche herauszufinden wie ich mich am besten auf die Prüfung vorbereite. Am meisten Probleme bereitet mir das notorische Aufgeschiebe :-/

Wie läuft es bei Dir David?


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Januar 2017)

Oh bitte nicht ganze Beiträge zitieren  
Da wirds irgendwann ein Beitrag pro Seite und etwas unübersichtlich


----------



## Harald-81 (26 Januar 2017)

PascalG. schrieb:


> Am meisten Probleme bereitet mir das notorische Aufgeschiebe :-/?



Ja das kenne ich gut aus meiner Prüfungszeit und noch aus der Schule. Aber da hilft nur eins: Augen zu und durch! Am besten immer kontinuierlich ein bisschen Lernen und nicht kurz vorher erst Anfang. Hat mir jedenfalls immer viel geholfen.

Viel Erfolg

Harald


----------



## Torsten_G (3 April 2017)

Ich glaube, den Thread darf man ruhig mal wieder ausgraben, es dürfte ein Thema sein, das doch so einige interessiert.

Zunächst mal, ich bin Fachausbilder für die Elektroniker (AT) und auch Mitglied im Prüfungsauschuss. 
Wir haben zwei Azubis/Lehrjahr und auch erst letztes Jahr im September mit dieser Ausbildung angefangen, somit heben wir da auch gerade viele Dinge aus der Taufe.

Über das Prüfungsmodell haben wir uns ganz schön Gedanken gemacht. Eigentlich geht kein Weg daran vorbei, denn man kann zwar für die AP Teil 2 auch den betrieblichen Auftrag wählen, aber für die AP Teil 1 ist das Modell ohnehin verpflichtend.
Wir haben uns nun entschlossen, zwei der Modelle selbst herzustellen. Ist eine schöne Projektarbeit für die Azubis Mechatronik... 

Warum nicht kaufen?

Klar, wäre billiger. 
Allerdings habe ich bei den Prüfungen nun schon so einige der Kauf-Modelle gesehen und ich muß sagen: die Qualität haut mich nicht vom Hocker. Außerdem ist dieser Aufbau auf Lochraster sehr unhandlich und auch nicht besonders ansprechend.
Man sollte bedenken, dass die Modelle transportabel sein sollten, da die AP´s nicht immer im eigenen Ausbildungsbetrieb stattfinden.

Über die Wahl der SPS haben wir auch eine Weile gegrübelt und uns nun doch für die S7 entschieden, auch, wenn das bei uns in der Firma absolut kein Standard ist. 
Unsere Welt ist weitestgehend Siemens-frei, und als gestandener CoDeSys-Programmierer ist mir das echt nicht leicht gefallen... 
Ausschlaggebend war aber, dass die gesamte schulische Ausbildung und auch die IHK-Prüfungsvorgaben auf Siemens basieren. Die Azubis müssen das also ohnehin können, und ein paar S7-Kenntnisse sind ja auch kein Fehler im Gesicht, wenn man später als Programmierer arbeiten möchte.
Es gibt auch noch ein paar weitere Vorteile: die Prüfer können bei den AP´s im Notfall etwas helfen, z.B. wenn das Notebook spackt oder Hardware defekt ist.
Setzt man eine andere Steuerung ein, müssen die Azubis auf Gedeih und Verderb alleine klarkommen!
Außerdem ist die Bewertung für den Prüfungsauschuss hinterher wesentlich einfacher.

Es gab im Übrigen eine aktuelle Änderung, zukünftig ist für die AP Teil 2 ein Bus-System mit dezentraler Peripherie vorgeschrieben Die AP Teil 1 bleibt konventionell. Wer also gerade ein Modell plant, sollte das mit auf dem Schirm haben.
Wir werden dann für die AP 2 ProfiNet mit ET200SP einsetzen, das lässt sich am Modell auch modular lösen, so dass die gleiche Hardware für beide AP´s verwendet werden kann.

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## PeterEF (3 April 2017)

Servus,

betrifft mich ja nicht mehr aber interessant das so ein alter Faden doch wiede raufgenommen wird 

Danke!


----------



## PascalG. (5 April 2017)

Torsten_G schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den Thread darf man ruhig mal wieder ausgraben...
> 
> Es gab im Übrigen eine aktuelle Änderung, zukünftig ist für die AP Teil 2 ein Bus-System mit dezentraler Peripherie vorgeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen interessanten Beitrag. Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings ob diese Änderung bundesweit, also  auch für Berlin verbindlich ist? Wäre es angehenden Elektronikern - AT anzuraten CodeSys zu erlernen?

Liebe Grüße

Pascal


----------



## Zombie (6 April 2017)

Das mit dem Bussystem finde ich gar nicht mal doof. Ich habe damals mit dem ersten Durchgang ATs die AP1 abgelegt und durfte mich mit dem Modell das erste mal austoben.
Irgendwann kann man sich ja nicht mehr neues aus den Fingern ziehen.

Codesys ist nie verkehrt, es sei denn man will sich auf Siemens festlegen.


----------



## Torsten_G (27 Juni 2017)

Hallo Pascal,

CoDeSys ist mittlerweile aus der SPS-Welt nicht mehr wegzudenken. 

Von daher ist es prinzipiell schon sinnvoll, allerdings muss man da sicher auch schauen, welche Möglichkeiten der Ausbildungsbetrieb hat. Es dürfte schwierig sein, die erforderlichen Materialien zu beschaffen und die Kenntnisse zu vermitteln, wenn dieses System in der Firma gar nicht eingesetzt wird. Da kommt man ganz schnell in Argumentationsschwierigkeiten, wenn es um Zeit und Geld geht - und darum geht´s ja eigentlich immer irgendwie... 
Bei uns lernen sie CoDeSys ohnehin intensiv, weil darauf unsere Standard-Steuerung basiert.

In den Schulen wird in der Richtung nicht viel passieren, die sind eher auf Siemens unterwegs.

Ob auch in Berlin für die AP2 ein Bus-System zum Einsatz kommen wird, sollte Dir die zuständige IHK beantworten können.
So weit mir bekannt ist, dürften die Prüfungen aber bundesweit einheitlich sein, allein schon, damit auch eine Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse gewährleistet ist.

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------

